# Shindaiwa S25 Carburetor



## grubin (Jun 13, 2017)

My Shindaiwa S25 runs but will not go to full rpm. Suspect damage to the main metering needle from an improper idle adjustment with the throttle open, which dented the needle. Is this the likely cause?

Where might I find a replacement needle or entire replacement carburator? I believe it's a TK DP10W, Shindaiwa p/n 20000-81004.

Also, within the needle piston bore that holds the needle, there is a small, perpendicular spring. What is its purpose? Does the needle pass through the side of this spring, or does it pass against the spring end with the spring compressed.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 13, 2017)

I am not following you. I rebuilt my T25, same as you S25, carb and I don't think you are talking about the metering needle. The metering needle is on the bottom of the carb and should control fuel to the main jet with the fule coming from the fuel pump on the back, then the main jet in the middle should go up to the main slide needle. The idle adjustment, I believe, holds that main slide needle up to allow more fuel and air in at idle. And the main slide needle goes in the top of the carb with the throttle cable connected to it.

Needle piston, again, are you talking about the main slide needle??? Check you inbox.


----------



## grubin (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm talking about the main slide needle, as you call it, that connects to the throttle cable.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 14, 2017)

@backhoelover 

No problem. Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 14, 2017)

when you hit the trigger the black rotary should rise and be flush through the carb bore can you get me some pics


----------



## grubin (Jun 15, 2017)

What is a black rotary? 

I don't have pictures, but it looks just like the parts diagram.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 15, 2017)

Sorry there is a slide on that carb


----------



## alderman (Jun 16, 2017)

Try adjusting the throttle cable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

